# What Happened to lagman?



## Spikey (Feb 7, 2008)

Speculate about what you think happened to lagman here.


----------



## greyhound (Feb 7, 2008)

he got caught by Brock and now competes in gyms worldwide. He says he decorated his pokeball with green, red and white.


----------



## Chotaz (Feb 7, 2008)

he was a pretty afamous underground rapper in Mexico got kidnapped by some opposite rapper to write lyrics for them :|


----------



## Shuny (Feb 7, 2008)

He downloaded Brawl


----------



## Rayder (Feb 7, 2008)

Well, I really don't have the slightest idea where he is, but I can guess.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. He's on vacation somewhere.

2. His computer died.

3. Pedobear got him.

4. He said "screw this crap" and quit.

5. Life has called and told him he has other things to do that are much more important.

6. His consoles and handhelds were all stolen, therefore he can no longer comment on games since he can't play them, thus he's in a corner pouting.

7. God told him to stop.

8. He's too busy playing SSBB.

9. He ate some tainted bacon and is now in the hospital in critical condition.

10. He now hates us all.


I'm sure at least one of those comes close......


----------



## bobrules (Feb 7, 2008)

Lagman is in a hospital or coma.


----------



## Spikey (Feb 7, 2008)

My guesses.

1) His ISP said "Go fuck yourself" So he stopped using them.
2) He finally received GH3 in mail(which I mailed out to him on the 10th of November) and now he is MIA practicing to be good enough to kick my arse at it.
3)Being a mod was too difficult for him so he left


----------



## raulpica (Feb 7, 2008)

He stole a beta GH3 surround stereo copy from Activision's offices and is now wanted in 32 countries.


----------



## test84 (Feb 7, 2008)

read my blog, decided to become cold cuts.


----------



## Chotaz (Feb 7, 2008)

my speculations is still the most credible


----------



## xalphax (Feb 7, 2008)

apparently he now has collected enough data for his evil plan to fulfill.


----------



## phoood (Feb 7, 2008)

Lagged to infinity and beyond.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 8, 2008)

He lagged so bad that he lagged back in time and convinced Bill Gates to become a paper clip vendor.


----------



## m|kk| (Feb 8, 2008)

I think maybe he never got GH3 and went to Mexico City to find it, but fell madly in love with a beautiful senorita, and they are hanging out in Puerto Vallarta drinking sangrias while watching the sunset.


----------



## Spikey (Feb 8, 2008)

QUOTE(m|kk| @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> I think maybe he never got GH3 and went to Mexico City to find it, but fell madly in love with a beautiful senorita, and they are hanging out in Puerto Vallarta drinking sangrias while watching the sunset.Â








  Nooooo! LAAAAGMAAAAAAN!!!!!


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 8, 2008)

I miss him so damn much!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need funding for a search party, enough to get several people to Mexico (first class) and of course monies for hotels (5 star) and for running a limo full of booze so we can get about.

Please PM me your credit card details.


----------



## Salamantis (Feb 8, 2008)

He's dead.


----------



## Westside (Feb 8, 2008)

He got bored cuz you wouldn't get naked.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 8, 2008)

he should be here again soon, i bailed him out!


----------



## Chotaz (Feb 8, 2008)

hes a ninja, hidden in the very secret society!


----------



## Westside (Feb 8, 2008)

Chris Hasen arrested him.
He was just trying to entertain temper fellows with his pedobear costume. :'(


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Feb 8, 2008)

Things around here aren't what they used to be. Tempers that are over a year or two old, am I right?


----------



## Joey Ravn (Feb 8, 2008)

_There is no Lagman._


PS: Can we swear in this forum? YAY! Ass! Poo! YAY!


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 8, 2008)

She got knocked up by a handsome stranger, and now she's too ashamed to show her face around here anymore.


----------



## bobrules (Feb 8, 2008)

Lagman's a guy


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 8, 2008)

Lagman's a girl.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 8, 2008)

its a lag*MAN*


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 8, 2008)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Feb 8 2008 said:


> Lagman's a girl.


Lagman is really puerto rican.


----------



## phoood (Feb 8, 2008)

lag*dude*?

lag*boy*?
lag*lad*?
Cap'n*lag*


----------



## xalphax (Feb 8, 2008)

QUOTE(Hadrian @ Feb 8 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Destructobot @ Feb 8 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Lagman's a girl.
> ...



puerto rican is a gender?


----------



## Westside (Feb 8, 2008)

QUOTE(xalphax @ Feb 8 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Hadrian @ Feb 8 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Destructobot @ Feb 8 2008 said:
> ...








, That's the greatest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## Chotaz (Feb 8, 2008)

QUOTE(xalphax @ Feb 8 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Hadrian @ Feb 8 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Destructobot @ Feb 8 2008 said:
> ...








? u guys dont exist xD


----------



## xJonny (Feb 8, 2008)

Probably went on a booze-up and is know stark naked in Morocco.


----------



## science (Feb 9, 2008)

A Combine Advisor got him


----------



## raulpica (Feb 9, 2008)

QUOTE(science @ Feb 9 2008 said:


> A Combine Advisor got him


He's now in Nova Prospekt
or
He's now in Aperture Science being killed from GLaDOS


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 9, 2008)

Fear no more, I'm here!!!!!

Wait, I'm not lagman...... I think..... =(



Lookfor the answer here!


----------



## raulpica (Feb 9, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 9 2008 said:


> Fear no more, I'm here!!!!!
> 
> Wait, I'm not lagman...... I think..... =(


You're confused about yourself because there's a little lagman in everyone of you... Wait... now I understand... a little lagman in everyone of you....

Cannibals!


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 9, 2008)

He's pregnant with triplets, fools!


----------



## Orc (Feb 9, 2008)

He'll probably be reborn as Laguerzinho Mk.II​


----------



## Spikey (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Feb 9 2008, 10:43 AM)]He's pregnant with triplets, fools!








 What will their names be?


----------



## xalphax (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> QUOTE([M) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lagboy
lil'lag

and ladylag


----------



## Spikey (Feb 12, 2008)

sp33chy has wiped lagman from his memory. I guess it's time to move on, guys, even the bot has forgotten about him.

R.I.P. lagman


----------



## raulpica (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> sp33chy has wiped lagman from his memory. I guess it's time to move on, guys, even the bot has forgotten about him.
> 
> R.I.P. lagman


We'll wait for you


----------



## JacobReaper (Feb 12, 2008)

OMG GUYS!!!!!! i saw lagman... secretly playing halo 3.... with his new 360.. DUN DUN DUN.  he was speaking latin so i couldnt understand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LAGGGMAAANNNN


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Feb 12, 2008)

He moved to ebaumsworld.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 12, 2008)

He's pissed at me.


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 12, 2008)

Gone crowdsurfing around the world on a Mexican wave. 
Might take a while.


----------



## Westside (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> He's pissed at me.


R.I.P. Lagman. :'(


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(JacobReaper @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> OMG GUYS!!!!!! i saw lagman... secretly playing halo 3.... with his new 360.. DUN DUN DUN.Â he was speaking latin so i couldnt understand
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The language is actually called "mexican".

On topic:
I've looking for him since OMG!, January 24!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 13, 2008)

Lagman is staring at a carton of orange juice that says 'concentrate'.  Still.


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(DarkAura @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> Lagman is staring at a carton of orange juice that says 'concentrate'.Â Still.



You ninja scumm....             made me laugh.
On topic: Maybe they deported him back to Lagmania....


----------



## Spikey (Feb 13, 2008)

And remember, if you find him, alert SpikeyNDS or GBAtemp staff ASAP.


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> And remember, if you find him, alert SpikeyNDS or GBAtemp staff ASAP.


What if I see him in the back of a milk carton box? will I have to alert you?, can I be GBATemp staff please?, pleeeeeease?
I do not want to get his place. I just want to be one of shaunj66's minions too!

Maybe he went to Narnia thinking it was lagmania....


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 14, 2008)

Yah, can I take lag's place if he died from saausage overdose or somethin'?


----------



## Spikey (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(DarkAura @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> Yah, can I take lag's place if he died from saausage overdose or somethin'?Â








 No. Never. Ever. You can't replace him.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(JacobReaper @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG GUYS!!!!!! i saw lagman... secretly playing halo 3.... with his new 360.. DUN DUN DUN.Â he was speaking latin so i couldnt understand
> ...




I thought the language was actually called "Spanish"?


----------



## Westside (Feb 15, 2008)

Technically you are both correct in some ways.  Mexican Spanish is different from the Castilian Spanish that is spoken by majority of Spain.  However calling it Mexican is like calling American English "American", see how funny that sounds.  Of course, VVoltz was being extremely sarcastic.  After all he is from Spain.


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Feb 15 2008 said:


> QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > The language is actually called "mexican".
> ...


No, you're wrong.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE(DarkAura @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Yah, can I take lag's place if he died from saausage overdose or somethin'?Â
> ...



Yes I can just watch me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And then I'll take out Ace and dice and all the others and GBAtemp will be MINE!!!  Mwahahahaha!










I'm kidding, no one can replace lagman.


----------



## bobrules (Feb 15, 2008)

did he get murdered?


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Feb 15 2008 said:


> did he get murdered?


In a... manner of speaking... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










:'(


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 15 2008 said:


> Technically you are both correct in some ways.Â Mexican Spanish is different from the Castilian Spanish that is spoken by majority of Spain.Â However calling it Mexican is like calling American English "American", see how funny that sounds.Â Of course, VVoltz was being extremely sarcastic.Â After all he is from Spain.



He is? I don't think his flag is a spanish one lol.
Well not that the flag has to be true. I'm spanish and my flag is british, because I'm half Northern Irish too.
Maybe I should change it..


----------



## Shinji (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE([M) said:
			
		

> artin,Feb 15 2008, 11:00 AM]


Is his, uh, beard dancing?


laggy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_- We need you.
Hell, I need you.
I'm a mess without ya.
I miss you
so damn much.
I miss being with you.
I miss being near you.
I miss your laugh.
I miss...
I miss your scent.
I miss your musk.
When this all gets sorted out,
I think you and me should
get an apartment together._


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 15, 2008)

*^* lollers.

No, but srsly, lagman is stuck on the island with the Losties.


----------



## Jdbye (Feb 15, 2008)

1. Something terrible happened to him
2. He lost his internets
3. He found the cake


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 16, 2008)

I already found the cake, it's not possible.


----------



## test84 (Feb 16, 2008)

What happened to lagman?
lets talk about what hasn't happened to him.


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(test84 @ Feb 15 2008 said:


> What happened to lagman?
> lets talk about what hasn't happened to him.



well he hasn't been on gbatemp since Jan 13

i think this is serious guys


----------



## Spikey (Feb 16, 2008)

Unless the Wii's messaging system is weeks slow, I finally have received some sort of word from lagman. Back at the end of December, or early January, I used the Wii's gifting feature on the virtual console to send lagman Pokemon snap. Today, the Wii alerted me that he had received the gift and he replied with a message, of which it stated, "Guess who has a job now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




".

So, there you have it folks. lagman has been, due to what seems to be some hardcore mexican job that is so harsh that he hasn't had the time to get even a moment online to check up on things/let us know everything is ok.

And with that, I'd say this topic can be closed.


----------



## dice (Feb 16, 2008)

PICS OR GTFO


----------



## phoood (Feb 16, 2008)

Hooray


----------



## Westside (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(dice @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> PICS OR GTFO


lagman's tits or GTFO


----------



## Spikey (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(dice @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> PICS OR GTFO


Maybe later. My camera's SD card is MIA.


----------



## chalupa (Feb 17, 2008)

the sepia finally infected his brain.


----------



## Little (Feb 17, 2008)

wtf he escaped from the basement?


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> Unless the Wii's messaging system is weeks slow, I finally have received some sort of word from lagman. Back at the end of December, or early January, I used the Wii's gifting feature on the virtual console to send lagman Pokemon snap. Today, the Wii alerted me that he had received the gift and he replied with a message, of which it stated, "Guess who has a job now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OR.. a mexican ninja killed him and stole his Wii!


----------



## JacobReaper (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(Little @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> wtf he escaped from the basement?




i thought i was in your basement


----------



## dice (Feb 18, 2008)

come back soon!


----------



## Spikey (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 18, 2008)

^^ lagman has a job now?
spikey went on a cruise?






 i no has pokemon snap


----------



## Spikey (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> ^^ lagman has a job now?
> spikey went on a cruise?
> 
> 
> ...


I went on the cruise ages ago... The last time I spoke to lagman was before the cruise. The last time lagman was active on the temp was during my cruise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've not seen him since...


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 18, 2008)

Pics are fake, shooped, took it from a review and loaded it with a homebrew picture viewer.

*HOOOOOOAX!!!*


----------



## Spikey (Feb 28, 2008)

LAGMAN!


----------

